# Finwë s authority



## Inderjit S (Sep 9, 2005)

Do you think that Finwë was angered (or at least piqued) that the Valar interfered in the doings of his house after Fëanor threatened Fingolfin? Surely it was his place to solve the problems of his family? Do you think this influenced his decision to go with Fëanor? After all, all of the Finwëans (apart from Finarfin) were proud and self-willed-they must have got it from somebody.


----------



## Grond (Sep 9, 2005)

I would say that he probably wasn't happy with the way things had played out. After all, the good King did accompany his son into exile.

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 10, 2005)

> Surely it was his place to solve the problems of his family?


I don't think so; as Mandos tells Feanor:


> You speak of thraldom. If thraldom it be, you can not escape it; for Manwe is King of Arda, and not of Aman only. And this deed was unlawful, whether in Aman or not in Aman. Therefore this doom is now made: for twelve years thou shall leave Tirion where this threat was uttered. In that time take counsel with yourself, and remember who and what you are. But after that time this matter shall be set in peace and held redressed, if others will release you.


I interpret Mandos' words as saying that this "unlawful deed" was under the jurisdiction of Manwe (even if it would have happened outside Aman).


> Do you think this influenced his decision to go with Fëanor?


Imo, Finwe accepted the "jurisdiction" of the valar, and from what Tolkien tells us it was his love for Feanor that motivated him to join his son into exile.


----------

